# water cooling 7970 cross fire



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi all/. I am new to this forum and hope to get some info. I want to get into water cooling. Any advise that can be given is mucho appreciated. Even Recommendations on where to buy. I am thinking of making a watercooling setup outside my case for my 7970 in crossfire. I may over clock some day but the noise is the big thing at this time.Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to TPU, home of the awesome! 

I fancy your idea to watercool your 7970's; mine are on water too 

Running 2 360 rads with Scythe GT 1450s, and I'd say the loudest thing is probably my pump


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks . What pump are you using.Still trying to pick this stuff out. Water blocks. and RES. I have a spot in a cabinet that is part of my desk with a door. I want to put everything in there and make it look clean. My case is a corsair 400R. Not enough room for what I want.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 550d which is a similarish to your case which I am watercooling but you are looking for more rad space than I was. I put a 240mm monsta rad that is 80mm thick up front where the drive bay goes to cool my 2500k and 7970. I also used the corsair SP fans. When I turn all the fans down my rig is very very quiet, near silent, and my 7970 reaches a high of 50c while overclocked. I usually keep the fans a bit higher just because I like better temps and the noise is not that bothersome.



Spoiler: My Rig












That is just my rig. I am showing you this just to give you ideas. You can do whatever you want. I just love my apogee drive II and would recommend it to anyone because it saves space and works awesome. You are probably going to need at least a 240 if you are just doing your gpu's but anything more than that just means you can go quieter. You need to do is figure out how much you want to spend, space you want to use, and how much cooling and quietness you want. Be creative and figure out where you can fit your rad and how your tubing will run. I really recommend getting some good fans because that will be how you make your rig quiet. You could get some low rpm yate loons like manofthem which are near silent. It might be a good idea to get faster fans and have a fan controller to turn them down to a sound level you find acceptable. I feel like I am just throwing out information, but that is because I am just trying to give general information since you did not ask for specifics.

Some good shops are performancepcs, frozencpu, sidewiders, and jabtech.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks a ton. Cool to throw all that info out.The more I se and the more info I can absorbe. Then Hopefully I make the right choice the first time.Money is not that much of a issue. You get what you pay for. Thanks again

Great pics by the way


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I have a 550d which is a similarish to your case which I am watercooling but you are looking for more rad space than I was. I put a 240mm monsta rad that is 80mm thick up front where the drive bay goes to cool my 2500k and 7970. I also used the corsair SP fans. When I turn all the fans down my rig is very very quiet, near silent, and my 7970 reaches a high of 50c while overclocked. I usually keep the fans a bit higher just because I like better temps and the noise is not that bothersome.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BBtCSPU.jpg
> 
> ...



jesus did you take a piss in your reservoir or whatever and use that as liquid? What is with the tubing color?

OP: Just get a Maelstrom res, MCP35X pump, 2 EK blocks for your 7970, and 360 radiator, but id run a 480 radiator honestly.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

I run 2 x 7970's with XSPC blocks for them.


 1 x 360 plenty but 480 better


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

vipercd said:


> The more I see and the more info I can absorb



This. Look up pics of 400r watercooling and use their ideas. There is some interesting stuff in just google results. I wasn't that lucky with my 550d, I had to figure out all placement myself.

You mentioned that desk space. You could probably do something very cool with that. I have seen some very cool desk watercooling stuff out there.



> Great pics by the way





> jesus did you take a piss in your reservoir or whatever and use that as liquid? What is with the tubing color?


All is see is flaws. I see the scratches on my rad, the tim smudge on my rad, the tubing is cloudy. Yes MxPhenom, I see it. The water is clear as clear can be. What I get for using cheap hardware store vinyl. It is going to be replaced with xspc black tubing soon enough. I don't use a res because I find it annoying. My rad does a good enough job and cutting the res out made my loop simpler. But this isn't about me.

You will probably get everyone telling you which blocks to use. Here is a review of 9 different 7970 waterblocks.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.All the different suggestions are great to see. Lots of different ideas and I am always changing my mind. I am still considering the desk thing.I think I will go with the 480 rad instead of the 360. Piece of mind and room for expansion if needed.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

I was looking at those monsta rads. They seem like they would be good for slow fan running. Also the swiftech QP rads are suppose to be good with slow fans. Any thoughts? Pronlems is they don't seem to be in the size I would like. I was thinking of a quad fan rad for the gpus. Then a 360 later for the cpu.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

vipercd said:


> I was looking at those monsta rads. They seem like they would be good for slow fan running. Also the swiftech QP rads are suppose to be good with slow fans. Any thoughts? Pronlems is they don't seem to be in the size I would like. I was thinking of a quad fan rad for the gpus. Then a 360 later for the cpu.



Thermalchill make good ones too. I use a TA 120.3 and PA 120.3


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

The monta rads, which I have one, may be low fpi but are just so thick they need a lot of static pressure still. I use the corsair fans and they do pretty good and are quiet. Also, I like the monsta rads just because ... well look at it.

For slow moving fans you are going to want a any low fpi rad really. Those thermalchill rads are great for that.

I am thinking you are looking at more rad than you need, not that that is a bad thing. One 480 should be enough for slow fans especially in push pull. I am sure someone will disagree with me on that.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay having a issue on who sells thermochills. Any suggestions on a recommended vendor.... MUCHO


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2013)

Where are you located?
I see that they were bought out...

I personally like EK and Aquacomputer. I have owned several XSPC rads as well. I hear/read that many like Phobya rads as well.
I frequently use these two sites to buy my water cooling gear:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_457_667
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c95/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators.html

Here is a good thread to help you understand what you will need:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52032&highlight=how+to+water+cool

It would also be helpful if you filled-in your System Specs in your User CP.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Great thanks. FP seems to be a good retailer. I will try to figure how to fill in my system specs. Thanks

Cant find heading in profile for system specs.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

vipercd said:


> Okay having a issue on who sells thermochills. Any suggestions on a recommended vendor.... MUCHO



Sidewinder/ Guys are great there are excellent customer service


----------



## vipercd (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks I will check them out. Also how do I get the drop down menu to enter my system specs. I know sounds funny but cant find it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sidewinders does not have Thermochill radiators.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/radiators.html

Why so bent on the Thermochill radiator if its hard to find? Why not take a look at EK XTX, Alphacool XT45 or UT60, or XSPC RX series?

To put your system specs in, its in UserCP on the side near the top.

EDIt: They are all about the same price. XSPC RX480 and Alphacool UT60 480 are $119 and the EK XTX480 is $124 on performance-pcs.com


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

Just found the menu. Crap the age is getting to me. Thanks


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 14, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sidewinders does not have Thermochill radiators.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/radiators.html
> 
> ...



They used to be a distributor. guess they dropped them. They are great rads MX


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> They used to be a distributor. guess they dropped them. They are great rads MX



Oh I know they are. Known as the King of radiators...............and still are really. But they are super hard to find new. 

I think the new runner up is the Alphacool radiators. Martin and martinliquidlab.org hypes them up a lot. the XT45 and UT60s. Im still debating if I want to go 60mm thick or 45mm thick radiator when I get a 360. haha.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2013)

viper - are you only interested in water cooling your GPU's? Or are you thinking of water cooling your i7 377K as well.
Your case will fit a 120.2:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/...300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1330#post_16913021


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

What do you guys think of the Alphacool monsta. They are thick. The 3 fan would fit in my desk. Quiet.. Would the 3 fan be enough or should I go 2 3fan radiator


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

I can fit the 480. This would cool both 7970 and I can have the fans on low. I will later add to the system to cool the cpu and get rid of the corsair. What would be a good pump with this rad. And would this rad be to thick for fans on low


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

vipercd said:


> I can fit the 480. This would cool both 7970 and I can have the fans on low. I will later add to the system to cool the cpu and get rid of the corsair. What would be a good pump with this rad. And would this rad be to thick for fans on low



You will need to run push pull with the monsta radiator. And just because its a thicker radiator does not mean its better. Martin will consistently say that front surface area is better then thickness of the radiator. so going up to a radiator that fits 140mm fans but is thinner then the 120mm fan radiator itll be better.

You actually will need to run your fans faster on a thicker radiator or in pushpull to get air all the way across the radiator fins. Thinner radiators, allow for much lower RPMs, and that are still able to hold their own again thick radiators. Thick radiator are great though if you do want to run your fans at about the 1600rpm mark. Which is why thin radiator performance kind of drops off.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

Did not know that thanks. That's why I am hear. To acsorbe the info. I could fit that in my case. But not sure if that is what I want. I want to make sure that I have plenty of cooling. I may want to cool my cpu later. But those gpus do get hot and I like quite. This is why I am thinking of outside cooling. But I like that setup and will look at it more. Thanks all


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

I recommend mounting a 360 or 480 radiator externally via a radbox. Ill be doing the same later this month.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 14, 2013)

You will find this useful. It is a review of 22 different 360 rads. When you look at the results look at the rpm's and know that more rpm's = more noise. One reason I really suggest some sort of fan controller is so you can tune your fan speed to the optimal noise/performance ratio for you. There is a point where you just have enough rad space where you can just put low speed fans with no worries like manofthems two 360 rads.

You could probably put all that on on a monsta 240 rad like I did and get near silence, but not have uber good temps. Temps would be closer to air performance but would be very very quiet.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay it either the alphacool st/or xt rads. may go 4 fans for either if I do put in my desk. Or is 2 3 fan rad better together. I want the fans on low but may toy with over clocking later.. Now pumps.I am trying to pick either the heatkiller or kumodo gpu blocks. Opinions?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 14, 2013)

vipercd said:


> Okay it either the alphacool st/or xt rads. may go 4 fans for either if I do put in my desk. Or is 2 3 fan rad better together. I want the fans on low but may toy with over clocking later.. Now pumps.I am trying to pick either the heatkiller or kumodo gpu blocks. Opinions?



For pumps, just out of convenience, it is nice to get the pump combined with the res or the cpu block or something. Then again, you said you have that desk space.

It would be better to get one 480 radiator than two 240 because it would have less restriction, but if two rads suites your setup better you can just get a pump where restriction is not a problem.

The heatkiller did best with temps in that review I posted earlier, why I got it myself. It is also tough to find in stock. What attracts you to the kumodo?

I recommend looking at these graphs again about rads.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

vipercd said:


> Okay it either the alphacool st/or xt rads. Now pumps.I am trying to pick either the heatkiller or kumodo gpu blocks. Opinions?




Heres a look at 360 radiators from Martin. To give you a good idea on radiator thickness performance. Basically as the RPM of the fan increases, the thin radiator performance drops, and then the thick radiator start to shine. It really depends on where you want to run your fans at.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

So the Alphacool ut360 looks to be my best for low and high speed compromise. These are better graphs . I wish there was a test with 
 the monstr. I was leaning to the Komodos because they look great. Cool good and come with a back plate. They seem to cool the vrms good also. TR thoughts . I appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Nordic (Apr 14, 2013)

There are graphs with the monsta. Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173028. I just don't feel like taking all of them and reposting them here.

The heatkiller does cool vrms activly and does a phenominal job at it. I can overclock my 7970 to 1300mhz core 1800mhz memory at 1.250v and have the gpu core be ~37c and my vrms be ~55c in my system.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks all for this info. Going to martins web site helped a lot.I have picked the Radiator .Except for the size and 120 or 140 fans.and now on to the next part of the puzzle. Problem is the gpu blocks are sold out..It helps a lot especially to se the stuff everyone has tried and liked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

vipercd said:


> Thanks all for this info. Going to martins web site helped a lot.I have picked the Radiator .Except for the size and 120 or 140 fans.and now on to the next part of the puzzle. Problem is the gpu blocks are sold out..It helps a lot especially to se the stuff everyone has tried and liked.



What blocks?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...7970_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1590


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay  Either the swiftech kumodo or the heatkillers. Prefere the kumodo .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2013)

vipercd said:


> Okay  Either the swiftech kumodo or the heatkillers. Prefere the kumodo .



any reason why?

I would get the EK, just because its available, and the different between blocks these days is so small anyways.

Then get one of the FC bridges for CF.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 14, 2013)

First some of the issue's that I have read about the EK's scare me. And I really like the other 2. American company like swiftech also helps.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 15, 2013)

vipercd said:


> First some of the issue's that I have read about the EK's scare me. And I really like the other 2. American company like swiftech also helps.



What issues? the Nickel plating issues from months or years ago that has already been fixed?

EDIT: Or at least was suppose to with a new process.


----------



## radrok (Apr 15, 2013)

Swiftech GPU blocks are very restrictive, I'd get Watercool blocks or Aquacomputer or if no choice is possibile get UNPLATED copper EK.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> Swiftech GPU blocks are very restrictive, I'd get Watercool blocks or Aquacomputer or if no choice is possibile get UNPLATED copper EK.



There hasn't been any reports with EKs new CSQ blocks having Nickel plating issues like in 2011 when the official statement was released.


----------



## radrok (Apr 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There hasn't been any reports with EKs new CSQ blocks having Nickel plating issues like in 2011 when the official statement was released.



With all the experience about it, I'll steer clear of EK lifetime especially after they gave the blame to customers.

Why risk it again?

Aquacomputer, Watercool and Koolance are a safe bet.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe paranoid. But it seems that it took EK longer to acknowledge that there was a issue.But then that is why I am here. For opinions and info from you guys that have been there. so Ii can make a better decision. I can read all I want on the internet, But experience from all of you helps me more. Thanks .


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2013)

On gpu blocks...

Delta-T / Difference GPU to Watertemp. - lower Result is better







You were deciding between the swiftech and khomodo. You mentioned the khomodo has a backplate as a +, well so does the heatkiller but it is sold seperatly.

This is what they look like installed, and here is a thread about it.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2013)

My EK nickel block on my 7970 has crapped out on me, looks bloody awful; my copper block is fine though. It doesn't affect functionality at all, but still ugly. When I take apart my loop shortly to redo it a little bit, I'll snag a few pics and post them. 

I think others are fine though. I think erocker has a nickel block on his 7970 that's fine. I only noticed it because of the acrylic top.

Personally, I won't be buying any other nickel block from EK.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My EK nickel block on my 7970 has crapped out on me, looks bloody awful; my copper block is fine though. It doesn't affect functionality at all, but still ugly. When I take apart my loop shortly to redo it a little bit, I'll snag a few pics and post them.
> 
> I think others are fine though. I think erocker has a nickel block on his 7970 that's fine. I only noticed it because of the acrylic top.
> 
> Personally, I won't be buying any other nickel block from EK.



Interesting. ill have to take a look at my block later this month when I take my loop apart to redo it. I have a GTX680 Nickel block so.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks . I like the looks of the heatkillers. But the kumodos seem to also have a clean look. They cover the whole card with the back plate.  Tuff decisions. What is a good Reservoirs. This going to be a external water cooling setup.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2013)

I personally like the sound of external resivors myself. That maelstorm mentioned earlier is good I guess. A resivor is a resivor, it holds water.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay I found 2 kumodos . Part of the puzzle is done.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 15, 2013)

crap. I changed my mind. Now have to look for heat killer


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 15, 2013)

vipercd said:


> crap. I changed my mind. Now have to look for heat killer



God good luck. Just went looking for one, no where to be found in stock


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm envious of you for planning an external loop, I have been wanting to build a desk just for that purpose since around 2009.  If I were to start tomorrow, these are the parts I would get.  The radiator is a no brainer if you have a cabinet of moderate size, a 12 FPI 45mm thick rad that is virtually two for the price of one and would easily handle any other components you wished to add later.  I would probably build my own rheostat, but they have a $5 one that is borderline on the amperage.  The AC/DC adapter is more than adequate for the pump and fans in your desk.  Depending upon your layout, the 10 feet of tubing may not be enough to reach your case from the cabinet.

That is a ton of money, without the other $200+ you will have to shell out for the blocks themselves.  Honestly, I'd buy any old gpu full cover blocks you halfway like that don't break the bank, they won't survive your next upgrade.  The core parts in your cabinet will.  Good Luck!


----------



## vipercd (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks for the list. Things that I would have forgot about and things I already have.The radiator Iam thinking of alphacool ut quad 140 or the 120. The bigger will just fit in the cabinet on the desk.And the fittings on that I can angle the rad any direction. But I also like your suggestion and when I get home will ponder that one also.Your idea has more fans so that I can make wisper quiet.


----------



## vipercd (Apr 16, 2013)

Now I am in a pickle.I bought my second card before I decided I wanted to watercool. The sapphire card is a dual x car. But I found that the the card being a OC W/Boost is a non reference . The first card is a reference,.... Looked so close to the other that I never thought that it would be any difference. Any ideas. May be to late to return to new egg. I really wanted the full block look.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 16, 2013)

Return if you can. Otherwise your options are a) universal block with heatsinks b) spend lots of money for custom block ( if you have thousands to spare that is), there are some companies that do that.


----------

